
Why HJKL? - shawndumas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HJKL_keys#HJKL_keys
======
kragen
I've added some information to the article that I remember from when I had one
of these terminals as a kid. Bought it at auction for, I think, US$5. Living
near National Labs had its benefits.

